# He is the first ever metamorphosis of a butterfly back into a slug.



## Theseus (Dec 17, 2011)

Said by the British Labour politician, George Galloway about Hitchens' support of America's intervention in Iraq:- 
--He is the first ever metamorphosis of a butterfly back into a slug. How would one say this when translated into idiomatic Greek?
Hitchens' riposte is probably unprintable!


----------



## Themis (Dec 17, 2011)

Δεν γνωρίζω αντίστοιχη παροιμιώδη φράση. Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει, δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα. Η εικόνα που δίνει το πρωτότυπο είναι τόσο παραστατική που θεωρώ ότι είναι καλό να διατηρηθεί. Κάποιες παραλλαγές, προς χρήση ανάλογα με το επίπεδο γλώσσας στο οποίο βρισκόμαστε και το κείμενο που προηγείται και έπεται:
- Είναι η πρώτη περίπτωση πεταλούδας που το μετανιώνει και ξαναγίνεται κάμπια.
- Αποτελεί το πρώτο πισωγύρισμα πεταλούδας σε κάμπια.
- Δεν έχει ξαναγίνει τέτοια ανάδρομη μεταμόρφωση πεταλούδας σε κάμπια.
- Πρόκειται για την πρώτη ανανήψασα πεταλούδα που ξαναγίνεται κάμπια.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2011)

Πρώτη φορά πεταλούδα κάνει τέτοια κωλοτούμπα, που ξανάγινε κάμπια!

Regarding _κωλοτούμπα _see http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9143-ανακυβίστηση-και-κωλοτούμπα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση περιέχει και την απέχθεια προς το άτομο που ενώ το θεωρούσαν πεταλούδα, ξαφνικά έγινε μια αηδιαστική κάμπια. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι μόνο κωλοτούμπα, είναι μια αηδιαστική μεταμόρφωση.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2011)

Ε ναι, το κατάλαβα αυτό — δεν είναι αρκετό το «κάμπια» να μεταφέρει το αηδιαστικό τού πράγματος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2011)

Θα προτιμούσα αντιμεταμόρφωση, αντί για μεταμόρφωση, γιατί η δεύτερη είναι η διαδικασία αλλαγής από κάμπια σε πεταλούδα. Εδώ μιλάμε για retrograde, έστω και μεταφορικό.

Ζαζ, θα έλεγα κωλοτούμπα αν π.χ. από κάμπια γινόταν κατσαρίδα. Η ίδια η πεταλούδα δεν γίνεται τίποτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ε ναι, το κατάλαβα αυτό — δεν είναι αρκετό το «κάμπια» να μεταφέρει το αηδιαστικό τού πράγματος;


Μήπως αντί για κάμπια μπορούσαμε να πούμε "σκουλήκι";


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Ζαζ, θα έλεγα κωλοτούμπα αν π.χ. από κάμπια γινόταν κατσαρίδα. Η ίδια η πεταλούδα δεν γίνεται τίποτα.


Μα κι εσύ πρόταση που βασίζεται σε μεταφορά κάνεις. Τη μεταφορά στη δική μου πρόταση δεν τηνε βλέπεις; :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως αντί για κάμπια μπορούσαμε να πούμε "σκουλήκι";


Είναι αλήθεια ότι απ' την αρχή το γυροφέρνω στο μυαλό μου, κυρίως επειδή εγώ _slug _ξέρω τον γυμνοσάλιαγκα κττ.

ΥΓ Επειδή βλέπω αντιδράσεις που χρησιμοποίησα την _κωλοτούμπα_, σκεφτείτε ότι το έκανα λόγω συγκεκριμένου πεδίου (πολιτικός λόγος) όπου χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2011)

...
-He is the first ever metamorphosis of a butterfly back into a slug.

-Μέχρι τώρα, ήξερα ότι μια γλοιώδης κάμπια μεταμορφώνεται σε πεταλούδα. Το αντίστροφο πρώτη φορά το βλέπω.


Εδιτ: Βεβαίως, Ζαζ, σχήμα λόγου. Άσε με να του δώσω να καταλάβει, να χαρείς, τώρα που βρήκα απλάδα. Έχω μπουχτίσει με τη στενότητα των υπότιτλων και δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χαίρομαι όταν βρίσκω ευρυχωρία ν' απλώσω την αρίδα. Όπως λέει κι ένας φίλος, «εκεί που βολεύονται δύο, βολεύεται καλύτερα ο ένας».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2011)

Σχήμα λόγου είναι.

ΥΓ Όταν απάντησα είχες γράψει μόνο τη δεύτερη αράδα (τα μαύρα), και δεν κατάλαβα πως το 'δωσες για προτεινόμενη απόδοση. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2011)

Σόρι, Ζαζ, σε μπέρδεψα. Πήζω και τα ποστ τα σιγοχτίζω, πετραδάκι πετραδάκι σαν ψηφιδωτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2011)

Αν αφήσουμε τη φαντασία μας λίγο πιο ελεύθερη, μπορεί να είναι η πρώτη φορά που ο πρίγκιπας ξαναγίνεται βάτραχος, η άμαξα κολοκύθα, ο κύκνος ασχημόπαπο, το χρυσάφι χώμα και άλλα τέτοια ανάλογα...


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2011)

Ξέχασες τα φλέγοντα: το ευρώ δραχμή ή λιρέτα ή φράγκο ή μάρκο ή πεσέτα (ή χαρτοπετσέτα) ή εσκούδο, να σκούζω κι εγώ και όλοι μας... Η αντιφιλοσοφική λίθος ηλιθιότης. αίεμηχλΑ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2011)

Αν και του Δαεμάνου μ' αρέσει, ομολογώ ότι του Δόχτορα οι παρομοιώσεις με τους πρίγκιπες, τις άμαξες και τους κύκνους μου φαίνονται πιο παραστατικές για τα δικά μας δεδομένα. 
Όπως και να το κάνουμε, δεν είμαστε της ζωολογίας και τόσο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα κι εσύ πρόταση που βασίζεται σε μεταφορά κάνεις. Τη μεταφορά στη δική μου πρόταση δεν τηνε βλέπεις; :)



Ναι, έχεις δίκιο· μάλλον βλακείες γράφω.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αν και του Δαεμάνου μ' αρέσει, ομολογώ ότι του Δόχτορα οι παρομοιώσεις με τους πρίγκιπες, τις άμαξες και τους κύκνους μου φαίνονται πιο παραστατικές για τα δικά μας δεδομένα.
> Όπως και να το κάνουμε, δεν είμαστε της ζωολογίας και τόσο.


Πολύ καλές, αλλά δεν περιέχουν το στοιχείο της απέχθειας και της αηδίας, όπως η λέξη slug. Θα ήθελα να επιμείνω λίγο σ' αυτό.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 18, 2011)

Το από πρίγκηπα σε βάτραχο που ανέφερε ο Δόκτορ παίζει.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2011)

Τότε ίσως να λέγαμε: «από πρίγκιπας, φρύνος» για να το αρταίναμε το πράμα και με λίγη απέχθεια κι αηδία; :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2011)

Γιατί ο φρύνος είναι αηδιαστικότερος από τον βάτραχο;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2011)

Καλά, για μένα δεν είναι καθόλου αηδιαστικός ο βάτραχος. Ούτε ο φρύνος. Τα βρίσκω πολύ χαριτωμένα ζωάκια.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 18, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Καλά, για μένα δεν είναι καθόλου αηδιαστικός ο βάτραχος. Ούτε ο φρύνος. Τα βρίσκω πολύ χαριτωμένα ζωάκια.



Μιά απ' τα ίδια. Οι πρίγκηπες απ' την άλλη όμως...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2011)

Ο φρύνος έχει παράδοση στα αρνητικά στερεότυπα και στην παραγωγή υποτιμητικών χαρακτηρισμών προσώπων:
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mpraska_3505
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/bouza_14107
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0016294/bio


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2011)

Μια ακόμα εκδοχή:

Πρώτη φορά βλέπουμε / βλέπω πεταλούδα να μεταμορφώνεται σε σάλιαγκα.
(Λείπει το back, αλλά το προτιμώ ελλειπτικό από φλύαρο.)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 19, 2011)

Μικρό διήγημα για την Αντιμεταμόρφωση... 

http://acidart.gr/index.php/views/1435-2011-03-23-14-20-17


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2011)

Και τότε, η πριγκίπισσα φίλησε τον πρίγκιπα που μεταμορφώθηκε σε πανέμορφο αρσενικό.

Ο άλλος έσκυψε από πάνω τους, τους έπιασε και τους δύο με τα χέρια του και τους πέταξε στο καζάνι φωνάζοντας: «Πιάσε άλλους δύο για τη βατραχόσουπα!»


----------

